# Wiltshire & District Show



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

...delete...


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

Wot a little star!! Many congratulations


----------



## Angeli (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh well done 

I have a bit of a soft spot for the Siamese


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done little man  Congratulations Vicki  you must be delighted
Was there many at the show Vicki? how big were the classes


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*congratulations  Great news *


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

fluffypurrs said:


> quite a lot of siamese not so many orientals.
> classes were between 3 and 6 the ones he was in, but not sure of the rest.
> 
> nice show.


Who got B.I.S ?


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Well done Ceasar!!!! Congratulations Vicki - glad you had a great day out today!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> a persian cat


Weh hey!  for the Persian.....not that I'm biased, but a big Weh Hey! for you too Fluffs, you and Caesar done good........brillo pads!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS FLUFFPOT AND CEASARAny pics plz


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Their not that bad Fluff-he is gorgeous and well deserving-bet ya got all choked up,ya do though don't ya coz ya like-thats my babyNice one V


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Well done - hes a sweetie


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

Felony got her second CC, Best of Breed and Best of Variety at this show


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Hello Nicola, where you been stranger? lol. Many congrats on yours and Felony's brill show results


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

both are lovely cats 

Nicola, well done with Felony - what a gorgeous coat. One more and you've got a champ then


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done Felony just one more cc and your a champ  
i cant see that being a problem she is beautiful!!!!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Well done Felony just one more cc and your a champ  
i cant see that being a problem she is beautiful!!!!
_Congratulations!!!!!_


----------



## SavannahKitten (Mar 9, 2008)

So impressed you said it twice!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

SavannahKitten said:


> So impressed you said it twice!


   it's an age thing


----------

